# general phone question



## bingshopcg (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello everyone i am new to this site and i just had a few quick questions. First is i have been on vacation and i managed to brake my phone on the first day, not sure how it just wont turn on anymore. anyway, I recieved quite a large number of texts and voicemails im sure and i was wondering if there was any hope of retrieving them. My provider is cingular so i do have a sim card and the phone was a v3 razor i think. Is there any way i can retrieve these messages?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bingshopcg

The voice mails you can access from your home phone just dial into your voice box and enter your pass codes. The text messages maybe a bit tricky, you can call your provider and have them forward it to your personal e-mail address and you can view them from there, but it all depends on the providers policy. The cell phone is another matter, you can attempt to hard re-set the phone by removing the battery for a few minutes, this will make the microprocessor go into bootstrap and it may reload. If not, then the phone's internal components are damaged and you might as well get a new one.


----------



## bingshopcg (Jul 4, 2009)

thank you very much, i managed to get my voicemails, thanks alot for the reply


----------

